# يوم ما ربنا يكرمك وتبقي عايزة تكلمي جوزك في مووضوع مهم



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*






يوم ما ربنا يكرمك وتبقي عايزة تكلمي جوزك في مووضوع مهم

 وهو صاحي من النوم : حبيبي كنت عايزة اتكلم معاك شوية
 الـــــــــــــــــــــــزوج : ودة وقته لسة صاحي من النوم ما فتحتش عنيه
 اعمليلي افطر وبعدين نتكلم

 عملتي الفطار وظبطتي التظبيط : حبيبي
 الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزوج : اية بفطر حتي اللقمة مش عارف اكلها
 في البيت دة اصبري بعد الفطار

 بعد الفـــــــــــــــــــــــطار : حبيبي
 الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزوج : انا نازل الشغل ومش فاضي سبيني
 اكمل لبسي

 نزل الشغل وانتي قاعدة مفروسة

 كلمتية في التليفون تقوليلة يجيب حاجة وهو جاي

 الوووووووو
 الــــــــزوج : ايوة في اية
 كنت عايزة ااقولك .........
 الــــــــزوج : اللي انتي عايزة تقولية دة ميتأجلش لما ارجع
 يلا سلام مشغول

 قفل في وشك اهااااااااااااا

 رجع البيت ولسة هتكلمية

 حبيبي
 الـزوج : بصي انا مش شايف قدامي وجعــــــــــــــــــــــان حطي الاكل

 حطيتي الاكل ........ حسانين
 الـــــــــــــــــزوج : باكل جعـــــــــــــــــــــــان اصبري مش عارف اطفح

 بعد الاكل ................... بقولك اية
 الـــــــزوج : عايزة انام اية حمار انا مارتحش

 نام ............... صحي

 عايزة اتكلم في موضوع مهـــــــــــــــم
 افندم اتكلمي

 هوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 التليفون بيرن

 الـــــــــــــزوج : الو اخبارك يا معلم فينك مش باين .....
( شئ من الصمت ) ......اها فاضي نصاية واكون عندك

 هوب لبس نزل ................اتنقطتي

 رجع .................. اهاااااااا

 انا مش عمالة ااقولك عايزاك في حاجة زفت مهمة
 الـــــــــــــــــــــــزوج : بصي انا مش شايف قدامي ودايس عليه قطر وبكرة عندي شغل تصبحي علي خير

 تاتاتاتاتاتا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 وبكرة زي امبارح وزي النهاردة

*​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*يدينا ويديكي طولة العمر دي ان ممامتتش قبل ماتقولوا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اديكى الحل ههههههههههههههههه
 انا بقى اختصرت كل ده و بطلت كلام نهاااااائى
 عايزا اقول حاجه بكتبها على ورقه و الزقها  على التلفزيون-- على مرايه دولابه على مرايت الحمام
 الزقها و اخد بعضى جرررررررى انزل الشغل ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 علشان بقى يقراء براحته و يتنرفز برااااحته و  و يخبط دماغه فى الحيط  ههههههههههههه
 المهم بئا-- ان فى الاخر لازم تعرفى شىء--
 سمع مسمعش قراء و لا مقراش الكلام مش على هواه كائنه مشفوش و مسمعوووش و لا حتى قراه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

V mary قال:


> *يدينا ويديكي طولة العمر دي ان ممامتتش قبل ماتقولوا​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يا اوختشى عندك حق *
*طب ايه الحل بقى :act23:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اديكى الحل ههههههههههههههههه
> انا بقى اختصرت كل ده و بطلت كلام نهاااااائى
> عايزا اقول حاجه بكتبها على ورقه و الزقها  على التلفزيون-- على مرايه دولابه على مرايت الحمام
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه ايه حياه الصمت دى يا حبو 
ليه انا عايشة مع واحد اخرس اكتبله على ورقة 
ويرد عليا هو كمان فى ورقه هههههههههه 
على رأيك فى الاخر كانه مقراش ولا سمعش الله ينور عليكى يا حبوووووو *


----------



## روزا فكري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه ياختي الرجاله اللي كرهه نفسها دي
المفروض ناخد ميعاد الاول قبل مانكلمهم
دي حاجه تنقط ههههههه
موضوع دمه خفيف يارورو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> ايه ياختي الرجاله اللي كرهه نفسها دي
> المفروض ناخد ميعاد الاول قبل مانكلمهم
> دي حاجه تنقط ههههههه
> موضوع دمه خفيف يارورو​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يا وزة امال وكمان لما تخدى معاد هيرميكى لاخر حاجة هههههه 
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

و بيسالوا ليه الستات بتشترى كياس سوده وساطور  اهو من الغلب اللى شايفينوا -------------  متعرفيش يا رور كيلو الكياس السوده بكام  ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> و بيسالوا ليه الستات بتشترى كياس سوده وساطور  اهو من الغلب اللى شايفينوا -------------  متعرفيش يا رور كيلو الكياس السوده بكام  ؟


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
لا يا جوجو معرفش يا اوختشى بس لو عرفتى ابقى قوليلى 
يمكن الفكرة تضرب فى دماغى واحب اجربها فى يوم *:act23:


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف رورو كعادتك طبعا 
بس للأسف الكلام ده بيحصل  بجد 
مش فاضى  يتكلم مع مراتى 
لكنه فاضى لاصحابه وزمايله فى الشغل 
يا بنتى الزوجه لها الجنه اللى تعيش مع راجل بالشكل ده 
ميرسى رورو للأبتسامه


----------



## mary naeem (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا سكر
بتحصل كتير


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف رورو كعادتك طبعا
> بس للأسف الكلام ده بيحصل  بجد
> مش فاضى  يتكلم مع مراتى
> لكنه فاضى لاصحابه وزمايله فى الشغل
> ...


*ميرسى يا ماريا ربنا يخليكى 
ايون مش صح يا اوختشى روحى قولى لاستاذ هشام بقى 
علشان فاكرنى بتبلى على الرجالة ههههههههه *




mary naeem قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا سكر
> بتحصل كتير


*نورتى يا مارى 
هى مش بس يتحصل كتير 
هى دى الازواج اصلا هههههههههه 
*


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عاوزاه يكلمك كويس اسأليه عن الشغل وعمل ايه النهاردة هتلاقيه زى القطر مبيوقفش


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

لو آننآ نضع بعض آللوم علي آنفسنآ وآلبعض علي آلنصف آلآخر لمآ آكتفينآ من آلآحآديث ومآ كآنت حيآتنآ فيهآ صمت،،

سوآء آلرجل آو آلمرآه،،كلآهمآ عليه نفس آلقدر من آلمسؤليه تجآه آلآخر،،

لكن بمآ آن كل طرف يُجلس نفسه علي كرسي آلمظلوم،،فكل طرف هو قآضي نفسه،،

لينظر كل زوج ولتنظر كل زوجه آلي طبيعتهآ آليوميه فى آلتعآمل،،ولِيجآهد كل منهمآ نحو آلتغيير آن آرآد حيآه آفضل،،

ليس مُستحيلآ آن يصبح قلب آلرجل كآلطفل،،لكنه لن يعود طفل آلآ بزوجته

ليس مُستحيلآ آن يصبح قلب آلمرآه كشعآع دفء،،لكنه لن يصبح كذلك آلآ بآلزوج

آلطرفآن يجب آن يُسهمآ فى بنآء قصر آلزوجيه،،آيضآ يجب آن يكونآ مُلتصقين ببعضهمآ،،

يكونآن كعمودآن فى قلب كنيسه،،كلآهمآ يحمي آلآخر من آلسقوط،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تخييلوا يا سيدات لو الزوج كلم زوجته فى الكورة  ايه هيكون الحال ؟؟
بعتقد هتمل وتزهق وهتبقا نفسها يسكت ههههههه
هو كمان له ميوله ومواضيع بيفضلها ومواضيع مبيحبهاش .. قليل من الصمت لا يضر 
هههههههه دى حكمة اتعلموها هترتاحوا جدا لو فى مواضيع مشتركة زى مثلا هنصيف فين وهنخرج نقضى الاجازة ازاى  ماشى دى مواضيع لذيذة 
انما تطلبى اكتر من كده يبقا بتحلمى هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> عاوزاه يكلمك كويس اسأليه عن الشغل وعمل ايه النهاردة هتلاقيه زى القطر مبيوقفش


*ههههههههههههههههه ولا الهوا يا نيفو والنبى لو كلمتيه 
فى المنتخب ولا هيرد ههههههههه *



خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> لو آننآ نضع بعض آللوم علي آنفسنآ وآلبعض علي آلنصف آلآخر لمآ آكتفينآ من آلآحآديث ومآ كآنت حيآتنآ فيهآ صمت،،
> 
> ...


*الله يا كريس على مشاركتك عجبتنى جداااااااااااا 
كلامك صح بس صدقنى بردوا مع المشغوليات وضغوط الحياه 
بتلاقى السكوت ده وان طرف منهم مش عاوز يسمع ولا يتكلم 
لكن كلامك موجود وبيحصل فى بعض البيوت مش كلها ههههههه 
نورت كريس بمشاركتك وكلامك الجميل 
*


soul & life قال:


> تخييلوا يا سيدات لو الزوج كلم زوجته فى الكورة  ايه هيكون الحال ؟؟
> بعتقد هتمل وتزهق وهتبقا نفسها يسكت ههههههه
> هو كمان له ميوله ومواضيع بيفضلها ومواضيع مبيحبهاش .. قليل من الصمت لا يضر
> هههههههه دى حكمة اتعلموها هترتاحوا جدا لو فى مواضيع مشتركة زى مثلا هنصيف فين وهنخرج نقضى الاجازة ازاى  ماشى دى مواضيع لذيذة
> انما تطلبى اكتر من كده يبقا بتحلمى هههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه طب انا جوزى ملوش اوى فى الكورة 
تفتكرى هيكلمنى فى ايه 
يا نيفو فى مواضيع كتير بتبقى محتاجة نقاش بينهم 
خاصة بقى بمستقبل الولاد او بحاجة فى البيت 
المهم يبقى فى سمع من الطرف الاخر 
مش بقول الزوج بس لا والزوجة كمان 
بس الزوجة هتسمع لان من طبيعتها بتحب تتكلم وتتحاور 
اما الزوج تحسى انهم قصوا لسانة هههههههههه 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*ما تديش مقدمات يا رورو

ما تقوليش : عايزة أتكلم فى موضوع مهم 

إتكلمى فى الموضوع باختصاااااااااااااااااااااار شديد

مبدأ : إقطع عرق و سيح دم 

سهلة على فكرة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تديش مقدمات يا رورو
> 
> ما تقوليش : عايزة أتكلم فى موضوع مهم
> 
> ...


*شكلك فاهم يا نصة هههههههههه 
لا يا ايرو انا سايبة المواضيع دى عليكى يا حبيبتى 

انا اللى عندى قولته هههههههههه *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
صح ياروور بيحصل 
ولما تحصل المشكله ولا تتعقد الامور يقولك ليه ماقولتليش :ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههه بتحصل بتحصل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> صح ياروور بيحصل
> ولما تحصل المشكله ولا تتعقد الامور يقولك ليه ماقولتليش :ranting::ranting::ranting:


*ايون يا اوختشى هما كدا متعرفيش تاخدى معاهم حق ولا باطل ههههههه *



Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههه بتحصل بتحصل​


*وشهد شاهد من اهلها هههههههههه *


----------



## grges monir (8 ديسمبر 2013)

بت ياررور انت اتجوزتى لية
دة انتى بوتجاز 15 شعلة ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بت ياررور انت اتجوزتى لية
> دة انتى بوتجاز 15 شعلة ههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه اى خدمة يا جرجس انا بقوم بواجبى 
لا وانت الصادق 20 شعلة هههههه *


----------



## grges monir (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تقولة عاوزك فى موضوع
اية هو بقى
بنت   مرات اخو بنت عمى زعلانة مع ابن  خالة بابا ومش عارفين نصالحهم ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> تقولة عاوزك فى موضوع
> اية هو بقى
> بنت   مرات اخو بنت عمى زعلانة مع ابن  خالة بابا ومش عارفين نصالحهم ههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا جرجس 
لا ياخويا مش كدا خالص 
احنا بنبقى عاوزين نتكلم فى مواضيع مهمة هههههه *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بصي يا ستي 
الموضوع باختصار هو شاف في الشارع 
بنات لابسين كويس ومتعطرين 
دخل البيت شاف غفير ريحتة بصل 
هيعمل اية المسكين 
هينتحر يعني 
جاوبيني 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي يا ستي
> الموضوع باختصار هو شاف في الشارع
> بنات لابسين كويس ومتعطرين
> دخل البيت شاف غفير ريحتة بصل
> ...



هههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى يا رمسيس 
بس انت فاهم غلط خالص متقلقش
مش بيحى يلاقى كدا خالص
ووبعدبن بلاش حجج علشان انتوا كدا 
على طول وخلينى ساكتة بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى يا رمسيس
> بس انت فاهم غلط خالص متقلقش
> مش بيحى يلاقى كدا خالص
> ...


ههههه وحياتك انا لما سمعت انكم هتشتروا 
اكياس سودة 
قلبي اتقبض لا هو غلطان 
دة مضحي بعمرة علشان مش بير د علي السؤال 
بصي الموضوع مش كدة خالص 
بيكون في ضغوط علي الرجل في الشغل في المواصلات بس الرجل عامل زي الطفل لو دللتية هتكسبية ويبقي ملكك ولو حس منك انك مش عايزاة غير في طلبات بس هينفر 
لازم يكون في حوار بيبدا بكلام عاطفي وبعدين تدخلي الطلب في الكلام 
هيتقبلوا بصدر رحب 
واسالي مجرب دي سياسة اتعلموها 
ثانيا لازم تكوني هادية ومبتسمة عند دخولة المنزل 
ثالثا تحسسية انة هو قائد البيت ووجودة ضروري 
واهم حاجة الحوار الهادي المتزن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه اقول ايه
هو بيحصل كدا فعلا !! هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههه وحياتك انا لما سمعت انكم هتشتروا
> اكياس سودة
> قلبي اتقبض لا هو غلطان
> دة مضحي بعمرة علشان مش بير د علي السؤال
> ...


*هههههههههه انت شكلك فهمت غلط يا رمسيس الموضوع 
 انا ناقله الموضوع ﻻنه عجبنى 
وﻻن ده فعلا بيحصل فى معظم البيوت 
متقلقش اما يحصل معايا كدا هبقى اجى اسالك هههههههههههههه


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفه اقول ايه
> هو بيحصل كدا فعلا !! هههههههههههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههه 
اهو تخدى فكرة يا روما قبل الجواز 
نورتى يا قمرى 
*


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا شفت الموضوع متاخر بس شدنى صراحة 
العيب مش بس عليه هوه ك راجل وعليكى انتى احيانا بنبقى فعلا ملحين جامد او بنختار وقت غلط نتكلم فيه 
لانى هما فى شغلهم يكونو خلصو طاقة الكلام اللى جواهم من كتر المناهته طول اليوم يقى جاى عاوز يرتاح وفى اواقات تانى يبقى هو عنده استعداد يسمع بس انتى ملكيش نفس للكلاام


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرنا قال:


> انا شفت الموضوع متاخر بس شدنى صراحة
> العيب مش بس عليه هوه ك راجل وعليكى انتى احيانا بنبقى فعلا ملحين جامد او بنختار وقت غلط نتكلم فيه
> لانى هما فى شغلهم يكونو خلصو طاقة الكلام اللى جواهم من كتر المناهته طول اليوم يقى جاى عاوز يرتاح وفى اواقات تانى يبقى هو عنده استعداد يسمع بس انتى ملكيش نفس للكلاام


اية العقل دة ميرنا
زوجة مثالية انتى كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرنا قال:


> انا شفت الموضوع متاخر بس شدنى صراحة
> العيب مش بس عليه هوه ك راجل وعليكى انتى احيانا بنبقى فعلا ملحين جامد او بنختار وقت غلط نتكلم فيه
> لانى هما فى شغلهم يكونو خلصو طاقة الكلام اللى جواهم من كتر المناهته طول اليوم يقى جاى عاوز يرتاح وفى اواقات تانى يبقى هو عنده استعداد يسمع بس انتى ملكيش نفس للكلاام


:t16:
هو دة الكلام 
اتعلموا علشان تبقوا متتحاملوش علي الرجل الغلبان 
سمعتي يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرنا قال:


> انا شفت الموضوع متاخر بس شدنى صراحة
> العيب مش بس عليه هوه ك راجل وعليكى انتى احيانا بنبقى فعلا ملحين جامد او بنختار وقت غلط نتكلم فيه
> لانى هما فى شغلهم يكونو خلصو طاقة الكلام اللى جواهم من كتر المناهته طول اليوم يقى جاى عاوز يرتاح وفى اواقات تانى يبقى هو عنده استعداد يسمع بس انتى ملكيش نفس للكلاام



*كلامك طبعا صح يا ميرنا 
بس مننكرش ان فى رجالة مش عاوزة تسمع خالص حتى لو اجازة 
قوليلى ده بقى حجته ايه 
طبعا انا مش بعمم كل الرجاله 
هتلاقى انواع مختلفة فى اللى عنده وقت يسمع وبيحب يسمع 
وفى واحد ميحبش خالص يسمع 
وفى واحد يحب هو نفسه يتكلم مع مراته 
وانزوااااع كتيررررر من الرجال

*


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> :t16:
> هو دة الكلام
> اتعلموا علشان تبقوا متتحاملوش علي الرجل الغلبان
> سمعتي يا رورو



*يا رمسيس محسسنى انى مسكالكم خرزانة 
على فكرة انا طيبة والنعمة هههههههه 
وجوزى بيسمع صدقنى ومتفاهمين نشكر ربنا 
الموضوع ده غرضه ان فى فعلا ناس محتاجة تعرف انها غلط وتراجع نفسها 
مش قصدى الرجالة بس لا والستات كمان *


----------

